# Wassal Recipes??



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone with a good Wassal Recipe....something that packs a punch??


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Had to look up what Wassal was...

I have had Glögg a million times and there's a ton of recipes available, I assume they are one in the same?

For those that do not know either: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mulled_wine


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Just wing it - apple cider, pineapple juice, maybe some red wine and throw in some cinnamon sticks, nutmeg, allspice, maybe some orange rind, etc. Heat it up and add your favorite brown liquor(s). I would go brandy and rye, about 30% booze to juice ratio. YMMV.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Put in only whole form: cardamon, allspice, clove, black pepper, star anise, and cinamon. Don't use too expensive of wine either. Don't use anything ground. Actually, it's a good idea to put the spices in a cheescloth, tied with twine so your guests don't get spices in their glass


----------

